# Spin?



## RedneckSlinger (Nov 25, 2018)

Is it possible to put a spin on projectile, and if so, how is it done, and does it help with accuracy?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, it is possible to impart spin on a projectile... all you have to do is turn the pouch when you draw.

Is it desirable to have spin... will it make a more stable shot and then greater accuracy potential?

Generally speaking, the answer is NO.... and in fact can cause most ammo to veer wildly in flight... my favorite being the "spiral veer".

Here's why.... a slingshot really excels at shooting round projectiles... if the round projectile is evenly weighted and then if you use a straight non-twisted or turned release... it will fly straight. If it is a little heavier on one side, then it will still fly fairly straight, especially for short ranges.

If a round projectile has a flat side, then as it's in flight the uneven air resistance will cause it to veer a little, the further the shot the more the veer will be.... if you are shooting ANY balanced or unbalanced object that has an unregular surface it will be subject uneven wind resistance during flight and will veer... The lighter the weight/mass of the projectile the greater the effect (glass veers more than steel, steel veers more than lead, lead veers more than tungsten)

This was a common problem back when smooth bore muskets were the highest in shooting tech... a molded lead ball has a flat spot where it's sprue was, when it's loaded into the patch, it's placed flat spot down before being rammed down the barrel... That way the air resistance contacts the round face of the ball... if everything is very even when loaded... the ball will fly pretty straight for maybe a hundred yards or so before the ball rotates enough to cause excessive veering...

To stabilize the ball better in flight for a longer range shot, rifling was invented to impart spin on the ball... then, a short time later, bullets were invented, and they were far more stable than the flat sided ball when in flight (if they were spinning).... BUT, if you were to shoot a bullet out of a smooth bore musket, it would be far less stable in flight than the ball.

So that's the thing... stabilizing via spin would work, IF you could figure a way to stabilize it WHILE imparting the spin, like in a rifle barrel. However, I don't know of a way to do that by using a slingshot pouch... but it doesn't matter so long as you use decent marbles, steel ball bearings or lead balls for ammo...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Good question.

Don't take my answer as definitive, but spinning ammo is not a thing in the slingshot world yet.

I know some slingbow fans have tried it, but I don't think any found great success.

It does seem to be a great factor with cylindrical ammo going down a rifled barrel, but you have probably know all about that.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Why do some shooters like “beans” ?I thought it was cause they spin or flip,maybe not.Anyhow great question and informative answers.Thank you!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

How about cylindrical ammo does that spil or flip.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Funny, one of the things I love about shooting acorns for non-serious plinking is their unpredictable flight path. Sometimes they fly as straight and true as a round ball, but they usually don't. Makes getting a hit all the more satisfying. My favorite is when one starts out way off course, but veers at the last minute and and comes back and hits the target. Also, if you shoot them at something hard they make a cool little "explosions" on impact too. Not to mention they are 100% biodegradable, organic, and gluten-free.  

Now, if this happened when shooting round projectiles, I'd probably never pick up a slingshot again out of frustration.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Beans make good slingshot ammo because beans are cheap to buy.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Lead beans?


RenegadeShooter said:


> Beans make good slingshot ammo because beans are cheap to buy.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I imagine they slowly tumble, but I can't see for sure. As long as the length and width isn't too far out of balance they should fly pretty similar to a round ball, and they tend to release more energy on impact.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Bob E said:


> I imagine they slowly tumble, but I can't see for sure. As long as the length and width isn't too far out of balance they should fly pretty similar to a round ball, and they tend to release more energy on impact.


A lot of guys like to use them because you can get .44 round ball performance on a .375 cal cylindrical shaped object... plus some believe they're easier to seat in the pouch... and for them and what they're used to, it's probably true.

To, for me, I'd rather just use a heavier ball if it's called for..


----------

